

Erlang style programming in PLT Scheme - zzkt
http://weblambda.blogspot.com/2009/09/erlang-style-programming-in-plt.html

======
noss
Here is a little check-list for people to follow before they write a blog post
about how one can do Erlang style concurrency in another programming language:

[http://ulf.wiger.net/weblog/2008/02/06/what-is-erlang-
style-...](http://ulf.wiger.net/weblog/2008/02/06/what-is-erlang-style-
concurrency/)

~~~
plinkplonk
brilliant! The linked article should probably have its own HN submission.
Thank You!

